# Openfire: Kann keine Verbindung mit anderen Servern machen

## ConiKost

Moin,

ich bin hier langsam am Verzweifeln...

Ich habe mir auf meinen Root nen Openfire draufgeworfen.

Soweit alles installiert und eingerichtet inkl. Transports.

Das Benutzen von Transports klappt super. Aber ich kann zu keinem einzigen Jabbernutzer eine Verbindung herstellen.

Laut Logs kommt eine Verbindung zustande, aber es können keine Datenübertragen werden. Siehe Logs.

Ich bin langsam ratlos woran das liegen kann...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2009.10.10 17:51:34 LocalOutgoingServerSession: OS - Trying to connect to jabber.xxx.net:5269(DNS lookup: jabber.xxx.net:5269) 
> 
> 2009.10.10 17:51:34 LocalOutgoingServerSession: OS - Plain connection to jabber.xxx.net:5269 successful 
> ...

 

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

